

I created a "one hour" digital consulting on-demand service. Thoughts? - lenkendall
http://www.reddit.com/r/consulting/comments/1be4eq/i_created_a_one_hour_digital_consulting_ondemand/

======
whit537
Happy customer here. I'm bootstrapping a start-up and the $100 price point was
about right for me: I had a moment or two of doubt in the week or so before
the call but I definitely got value out of it, and Len is "a good guy to
know." Len was actually kind enough to agree to let me live-stream and post
our hangout on YouTube. You can watch it here if you want to preview the
product, so to speak:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7FZ3-4ow4E>

Len gave me a different perspective than I get otherwise from my circles. He's
got a background in advertising and traditional PR, for example, which is
something I've been trying to figure out how to approach. He's also tech-savvy
without being a full-on developer himself. He helped me get outside the "geek
bubble."

I don't know that I'll be able to spare another $100 for him anytime soon, but
I don't regret hiring him the first time.

~~~
lenkendall
Appreciate hearing this feedback. I think I'm going to make some augmentations
as I continue to get more customers and responses. It was GREAT to learn about
Gittip and a pleasure to offer counsel on something I really believe is a
great product. Not something I always got to do on the agency side.

